# Getting bumped



## tropics (Dec 2, 2017)

Now when checking Recent post I have to log in again,I know that has been posted.Funnier thing is I was checking an older post, an seen the alert saying I had new alerts.I did not log in it logged me in!Hope to see it back up and running smooth
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Been acting squirrelly lately for sure.


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2017)

Still have to re log in when I click Recent,new glitch after re logging in,it does not show post I have made and added info.
Hope someone is looking into this
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2017)

What browser are you using?
I'm using Chrome & it's working fine.
Have you tried re-booting your computer?
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2017)

smokinal said:


> What browser are you using?
> I'm using Chrome & it's working fine.
> Have you tried re-booting your computer?
> Al


Al I shut mine down every night
I am using Chrome 
I have cleared my Chache,History 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2017)

Have you tried using another browser like Firefox just to see if it still happens?
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Have you tried using another browser like Firefox just to see if it still happens?
> Al


Al I installed opera it works
Chrome worked up till the other day,this is the only site that is giving a problem
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

It's kinda weird how this happens to some but not others. I used to get logged off every time I clicked recent or the home icon, not anymore, or how some can upload pics while others cannot. With software it's usually all or nothing - strange.

Chris


----------

